# Welche besondere Hardware besitzt ihr?



## PCGH_Raff (3. September 2007)

Postet doch mal außergewöhnliche und/oder seltene Hardware, die ihr besitzt, am besten mit Bild! Ich fange gerne mit meinem größten materiellen Schatz an:

Restliches System dazu

Die meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach beeindruckendste Grafikkarte aller Zeiten. Welche das ist, muss ich wohl nicht dazuschreiben. Leider ist sie mittlerweile abgefackelt und befindet sich seit Monaten in Reparatur ...

Was habt ihr denn so? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## JimBeam (3. September 2007)

abgefackelt? die schöne Voodoo? hoffentlich kann die wieder jemand hinbiegen währe ja extremst schade um das schöne Stück Hardware.

Ich glaub die Voodoo ist mehr wert als mein ganzer Rechner.  

@Topic. hmm selten oder ungewöhnlich fällt mir grade nix ein vielleicht finde ich ja was muss hier eh mal aufräumen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. September 2007)

Ja, die Boards sind eben Prototypen und damit buggy. Meine Karte starb an einem extrem selten anzutreffenden Durchbrennen einiger Spannungswandler, bekannt als die "glowing diodes". Hank Semenec, Chefentwickler des Biests, hat sie seitdem in Obhut und konnte sie seinen Worten zufolge auch wieder hinbiegen. Angeblich eine relativ harmlose Sache.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Malkav85 (3. September 2007)

Wenn der Chefentwickler die Sache selbst in die Hand nimmt, lohnen sich die guten Kontakte ja ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. September 2007)

Er repariert seine "Schätzchen" sogar kostenlos (gegen Erstattung der Versandkosten). Offenbar nimmt er das mit der von 3dfx versprochenen 10-jährigen Garantie als einziger ernst ... und das bei nie offiziell käuflichen Grafikkarten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## HeNrY (3. September 2007)

Sollte die Hardware noch funktionstüchtig sein?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. September 2007)

Einen Mac, RDRAM, dual Sockel 603 BRett von Compaq, halt das übliche...

Früher hatte ich mal 'ne GUS MAX.


----------



## NEoCX (3. September 2007)

Ich hab hier irgendwo noch zwei Riegel RD Ram rumliegen, glaub das sind je 256 MB Riegel. Die waren damals Sündhaft Teuer, heute nicht nicht mehr zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Elkhife (3. September 2007)

Hmmm, einen C64 mit zusatzmodul für mehr Leistung und eines dieser "hübschen" Diskettenlaufwerken und " 100er Boxen voll mit Disketten, lauter Proggs, Spiele etc.

Und eine unbesondere Extigy von glaub 2002


----------



## alkirk (4. September 2007)

Das ist gemein, wie soll man denn da mit halten können??? Naja habe nur eine V5 5500  Funzt noch ohne Problem ist aber nicht in Betrieb.


----------



## Mr. Moe (4. September 2007)

ich glaub, dass kann man zu "besondere hardware" zählen:
ein Athlon 64 3000+ mit 753 pins und ein EPOX 8kda3+ mit 755 pin-löchern.
sowas passiert, wenn man zu später stunde einen kühler auf ne cpu baut.
allerdings is mir immernoch nich klar, was ich im blut gehabt haben muss, um nicht zu merken, dass die CPU nicht richtig im sockel sitzt...

naja, dass ding läuft trotzdem noch ^^ seit über 2 Jahren 

(den computerzusammenbau werd ich bestimmt nie vergessen... da is soviel müll bei passiert. u.a. ist der vga-dvi-adapter einfach so kaputt gegangen (wie auch immer). aber bis man sowas merkt, denkt man natürlich erstmal das die grafikkarte defekt is...)


----------



## NEoCX (4. September 2007)

WAS? der läuft?! kann ich gar nicht glauben? Bringt der manchmal Fehler oder macht andere Schwierigkeiten?? Das ist auf jeden Fall sehr besondere Hardware!


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2007)

Ein sogenannter Doctor GB X-Changer.
Damit sollen sich Gameboy und GBC Cardridges auslesen lassen, ich hab das Ding aber nie zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## Mr. Moe (4. September 2007)

NEoCX schrieb:


> WAS? der läuft?! kann ich gar nicht glauben? Bringt der manchmal Fehler oder macht andere Schwierigkeiten?? Das ist auf jeden Fall sehr besondere Hardware!



der läuft und hat keine probleme bereitet. windows und andere dinge sind bei mir nicht öfter abgeschmiert, als bei anderen (und der rechner is mir sehr selten abgestürtzt).
gibt es irgendwo ne liste, wo steht, welcher pin wofür gedacht ist?
ich weiß jetzt grad nicht genau welcher pin abgebrochen war, (es war einer, der abbricht, wenn man die CPU um 90° versetzt einsetzt. weiß nicht mehr in welche richtung) aber ich versuch demnächst mal ein bild zu machen (den rechner hat mir mein opa abgekauft).

...wer hätte gedacht, das so ein pin stabil genug ist, um sich ein neues loch in den sockel zu bohren ^^ (leider hat das nur einer von zweien geschafft)


----------



## NEoCX (4. September 2007)

Ist schon eine krasse Sache, das der Rechner im Alltagsbetrieb so ohne weiteres läuft. Obs ne Liste der Pinbelegung gibt, kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber irgendwoher müssen ja die Leute, die sich die PIN Mods ausdenken, wissen, was welcher PIN für ne Bedeutung hat! Also sollte es sowas doch geben. Die Hersteller haben aber sicher ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Interesse daran, das die PIN Belegung geheim bleibt!



> ...wer hätte gedacht, das so ein Pin stabil genug ist, um sich ein neues Loch in den Sockel zu bohren ^^ (leider hat das nur einer von zweien geschafft)



Ist durch aus möglich, wenn nur genug Kraft auf der CPU gewirkt hat, und der Pin genau im 90° Winkel zum Board stand ist das sicher kein Problem. So ein Pin ist ja nicht viel dicker als ne Kanüle einer Spritze, bloß eben Stumpf. Intel beschreitet da einen besseren Weg, da geht sowas zum Glück nicht mehr...


----------



## Gollum (4. September 2007)

@mr.moe: das board hat jetztauch nur noch 75*3* löcher, nicht 755^^.
und ja manche pins sind unbelegt oder dienen nur als masse.

@neocx: meinst du das ernst?
Diese LGA pins sind totaler müll, die verbiegt man so extrem leicht, weil die noch viel viel kleiner sind als die der 939er cpus


----------



## AlexanderPCT (4. September 2007)

immer diese riesenbilder *kopschüttel* glaubt ihr echt adnere user sind, sollten sie sich für das große bild interessieren, zu dumm auf das thumb zu klicken? egal

@olstyle

das ding ist keine besondere hardware, habe ich für nahezu jedes system hier ^^
aber was mich intseressiert: die dinger sind recht teuer, wieso kauft man sowas uns jetzt nicht alles ran es zum rennen zu bekommen


----------



## Mr. Moe (4. September 2007)

Gollum schrieb:


> @mr.moe: das board hat jetztauch nur noch 75*3* löcher, nicht 755^^.



höh? der Sockel hatte vorher 754 Löcher und nach dem "Unfall", bei dem ein Pin abbrach und sich einer ein neues Loch gebohrt hatte... 755. wieso denn 753?
es werden doch durch hinzufügen von Löchern nich weniger :?


----------



## ShadowXX (4. September 2007)

Gilt ein USB-Staubsauger für die Tastatur auch als besonderen Hardware?


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2007)

AlexanderPCT schrieb:


> immer diese riesenbilder *kopschüttel* glaubt ihr echt adnere user sind, sollten sie sich für das große bild interessieren, zu dumm auf das thumb zu klicken? egal
> 
> @olstyle
> 
> ...



1. Sry wegen der Auflösung, hab nicht drauf geachtet und einafch das komplette Bild direkt von der Cam geholt.
2. Das Ding war vor Urzeiten mal bei meinem GB-Pocket dabei als ich ihn über ebay erstanden habe. Damals hat mich das genau 0 aufpreis gekostet da anscheinend keiner der Bieter wert darauf gelegt hat.
Ein passendes PC-Kabel habe ich zwar mal nachgekauft, allerdings konnte ich mit keinem der erhältlichen Programme auf das Gerät zugreifen und mein aktuelles Board hat auch keinen passenden Anschluss mehr(LPT).


----------



## Gollum (4. September 2007)

@mr.moe: ah verstehe, dachte das ein pin im sockel stecken geblieben ist und den pin deshalb verloren hast.


----------



## NEoCX (4. September 2007)

> @neocx: meinst du das ernst?
> Diese LGA pins sind totaler müll, die verbiegt man so extrem leicht, weil die noch viel viel kleiner sind als die der 939er cpus



Klar mein ich das ernst! Ich weiss ja nicht was du noch so mit dem Sockel veranstaltest, ich jedenfalls lege eine CPU ein, verriegel die ganze Sache und gut is. Ich weiß beim besten willen nicht, wie man da überhaupt was verbiegen kann. Es sei denn, man ist Grobmothoriker der üblen Sorte!!


----------



## Marbus16 (4. September 2007)

Hab bisher ca. 10 mal die CPU entfernt und wieder eingesetzt, mir ist da rein gar nichts passiert. Aber so hat man den Vorteil, dass man nicht die (damals ) bis zu 1000 teure CPU schrottet, sondernd nur das (max.) 300 teure Mainboard


----------



## Gadreel (4. September 2007)

Also ich habe aus den Beständen eines Automobilclubs einen Intergraph Server abgestaubt. Ist als Basis für ein Modding-PC gedacht und leider noch nicht fertig. Das Tyan-Board mit seinen auf 350MHz gedrosselten PII 400MHz war damals ein Kracher. Leider gibt es Intergraph nicht mehr (siehe hier: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/5994/ ). Ich hoffe ich bekomme noch einen weiteren Rechener denn die Gehäuse sind eine Show!


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. September 2007)

Gollum schrieb:


> @neocx: meinst du das ernst?
> Diese LGA pins sind totaler müll, die verbiegt man so extrem leicht, weil die noch viel viel kleiner sind als die der 939er cpus


Dem kann ich nur widersprechen, dem ist ganz und garnicht so!

Wenn man sich nicht allzu ungeschickt anstellt, sollte da so schnell nichts passieren...


----------



## taks (4. September 2007)

ich habe ein intelsystem mit amd halbleitern drauf ^^

müsst aber mal schauen was für hardware das ist


----------



## SoF (4. September 2007)

Ich hab hier die legendären "4 LEDs of death" vom DFI NFII UB liegen...alle Benutzer dieses selbstmordgefährdeten Boards werden wissen, was ich meine. Das Board ist natürlich nach der letzten RMA SOFORT zu ebay, aber die LEDS musst ich einfach behalten...Als Erinnerung an den schlimmsten OC-Krampf, den ich je hatte...das Board war das letzte...

Sonst...hmmm...Im Keller stehen diverse Pentium und 486er halb geschlachtet, einen 14 Zoll CRT hab ich noch auf meinem Schreibtisch.
Einen 10 (?) Zoll s/w Servermonitor anno 19XX hab ich noch - ein gestochen scharfes Bild ihr würdets nicht glauben


----------



## 2fink (5. September 2007)

was hab ich noch rumliegen... hmm,

nen ewig alten celeron-3-mobile  ansonsten noch nen bissle alte 486er hardware,etc


----------



## Gollum (5. September 2007)

zu pins allgemein:
Also ich habe noch nie normale pins verbogen, jedoch schon lga pins, beim entfernen der vaseline 
konnte sie jedoch wieder geradebiegen.


----------



## Sebastian84 (5. September 2007)

Zählt das auch dazu? zur Not habsch noch ein P1 133Mhz mit einer Daytona S 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2007)

Der linke schaut nach 'nem Sun Prozessor aus, ist das korrekt?


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. September 2007)

Bis vor 2-3 Jahren hatte ich noch einen SCSI-Streamer (AFAIK von HP, müsste mal nachschauen...) für DAT. Der ist dann allerdings aus diversen Gründen mit dem Adaptec-Controller und den IBM-HDDs aus dem PC verbannt worden und wartet darauf, dass irgendetwas mit ihm passiert.
Das beste ist aber eine uralte Joystick-Karte(!) für einen 80er Apple(der läuft noch mit einem CRT, der neben Grautönen immerhin grün darstellen kann ) , deren 8 Chips gemäß Beschriftung aus 6 verschiedenen Teilen der Erde stammen.


----------



## Sebastian84 (5. September 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der linke schaut nach 'nem Sun Prozessor aus, ist das korrekt?


 
war mehr als Spaß gedacht, links ist der XX-Flow Kühler für den E6600


----------



## Marbus16 (5. September 2007)

@Hyperhorn: Hast du denn noch den Controller und die HDDs? Hätte Interesse, geb mal nähere Informationen wie Einbaulage, SCSI-Standard, HDD-Größe an..


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. September 2007)

@ Marbus16: Das sind eigentlich nicht mehr meine Sachen, mein Vater hat sie bekommen (und bei dem Gammeln sie jetzt rum, bis er sein Server-Projekt mal angeht^^ :o).


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (5. September 2007)

hehe ich glaube das is etwas ganz besonderes.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein pc mit 6 kaltlichtkathoden und 11Led's  ( die in den kühlern mitgezählt)

hier noch etwas besonderes, ich habe noch ürgendwo einen Pentium I mit 60MHz pc der sich per 'turbo' knopf auf stolze 100Mhz hochtacktete  mit 16Mb ram und onboard grafik soweit ich weiß  jaja die wartezeiten waren schon schön damals  das war wohl ein lebenswerk damals pcs hochzufahren


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. September 2007)

Ich habe zwar eine recht umfangreiche Sammlung an VGA-Karten, aber so richtig was besonderes ist da kaum bei - leider.

Zwei der interessanteren Dinge sind die hier:
http://home.arcor.de/quasat/Gallery/3dfx%20-%20Voodoo2%20SLI%20-%20PCI%20-%2024MB%20-%20EDO-RAM%20-%2090MHz%20-%20Quantum3D%20Obsidian2%20SLI.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/quasat/Gallery...- 90MHz - Quantum3D Obsidian2 SLI  - back.jpg

http://home.arcor.de/quasat/Gallery/Number Nine - Revolution IV - AGP - 16MB - SDR-SDRAM.jpg
(Fotos sind noch ziemlich alt...)

Ansonsten wäre da noch eine NV1 und eine Karte mit Chromatic mPact-Chip.


_edit:
Ach ja: Meine NV30u hat mal das hier überlebt...
http://home.arcor.de/quasat/Forumbase/Fx5800 HOT.jpg_


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. September 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> _Ach ja: Meine NV30u hat mal das hier überlebt..._
> _http://home.arcor.de/quasat/Forumbase/Fx5800 HOT.jpg_


Dazu muss man aber auch ganz schön abgebrüht sein, um noch genüßlich einen Screenshot zu machen. 

Die Voodoo2 SLI-Karten gefallen mir optisch sogar besser als die legendäre Voodoo 5 6000. Schwarz und stark.^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2007)

Das sind keine Voodoo 2 SLI Karten, das ist 'ne Quantum 3D Obsidian 

@Quasar
Hast das Teil eigentlich schonmal benutzt und ein Bild gerendert oder ists nur etwas für die Vitrine?


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. September 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das sind keine Voodoo 2 SLI Karten, das ist 'ne Quantum 3D Obsidian


Wenn dann eine Quantum 3D Obsidian 2 X-24.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. September 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das sind keine Voodoo 2 SLI Karten, das ist 'ne Quantum 3D Obsidian
> 
> @Quasar
> Hast das Teil eigentlich schonmal benutzt und ein Bild gerendert oder ists nur etwas für die Vitrine?


Leider nein, da mir das Medusa-Kabel fehlt. Eine Löt-Anleitung hätte ich aber da.  Das heißt: Eigentlich doch - die haben mal was gerendert, nur habe ich es nicht anzeigen lassen können.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2007)

Ach, dir fehlt nur das Loop Through Kabel??
Sowas ist, das richtige Werkzeug vorausgesetzt, ganz easy...

Hab früher mal öfter Monitorstecker gelötet, ist nicht wirklich schwer, du brauchst nur 'ne Konstruktion, das dir das Kabel festhält und du darfst die Kabel nicht durcheinander anlöten...


----------



## HeNrY (5. September 2007)

Gibt doch für sowas die "helfende Hand", zwei Zangen und eine Lupe


----------



## bArrA (6. September 2007)

Bis vpr kurzen hatte ich noch ein SCSI-Motherboard mit entsprechenden Festplatten, Laufwerken etc. Des tollen an dem Motherboard war das ich ZWEI CPUsteckplätze hatte für ZWEI Intel CPUS ob die dann auch wie no Doul Core laufen weis ich nicht, 1. könnt ichs nich überprüfen da ich jez keinn haben 2. hatte ich nie das geld mir einen Zweiten CPU zu kaufen (ham damals n schweine Geld gekostet) nja jez isses putt.


----------



## Marbus16 (6. September 2007)

Lauferke/Festplatten hast du auch nicht mehr?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2007)

Ich hab hier noch einen Prototypen der Razer Boomslang 2500 rumfliegen, die meines Wissens nach nie auf den Markt gekommen ist... Bin aber grad zu faul zum Fotografieren


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Quasar
> Hast das Teil eigentlich schonmal benutzt und ein Bild gerendert oder ists nur etwas für die Vitrine?



Was heißt hier Quasar? Wir sind hier nicht im 3DC-Forum


----------



## 2fink (6. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch einen Prototypen der Razer Boomslang 2500 rumfliegen, die meines Wissens nach nie auf den Markt gekommen ist... Bin aber grad zu faul zum Fotografieren



razer boomslang 2100 hab ich hier noch liegen.... war schon net schlecht, aber irgendwie, dauernd die kugel putzen. näääää!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2007)

Kugelmäuse sind nicht wirklich mehr der Hit


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Quasar? Wir sind hier nicht im 3DC-Forum


Upps, tschuldigung, alte Angewohnheiten halt...



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch einen Prototypen der Razer Boomslang 2500 rumfliegen, die meines Wissens nach nie auf den Markt gekommen ist... Bin aber grad zu faul zum Fotografieren


Meinst du das Teil?


----------



## bArrA (7. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Lauferke/Festplatten hast du auch nicht mehr?




Ne is alles rausgeworfen worden


----------



## 2fink (7. September 2007)

man die boomslang.. ich habe sie geliebt beim zocken. gibt einfach nichts besseres.. 
aber wie schon gesagt... das putzen furchtbar. gleiche form, optischer sender wäre genial. (modding geht bei meiner aufgrund kaputter taster nicht mehr... )


----------



## Kovsk (7. September 2007)

Gelten, nen Pentium MMX 200(der noch geht) und ne Kyro II(kaputt) auch als besondere Hardware?
Bilder liefere ich nach.


----------



## tj3011 (7. September 2007)

Ich habe auch noch en Pentium MMX 200 und nen Pentium MMX 133


----------



## Hardware-Guru (7. September 2007)

Ausgefallene oder mittlerweile rare Hardware habe ich noch jede Menge. Aus der neueren Zeit wäre das eine funktionierende Ur-Radeon (R100) mit 64 Megabyte DDR-RAM und 164/164 Megahertz. Die tut noch heute ihren Dienst in einem System bestehend aus Pentium 3 mit 1 GHz, 2048 MB RAM und einem TUV4X von Asus. Der Rechner ist nicht zu verachten.

Ein Highlight dürfte auch die Logitech Mouseman in der elitären schwarzen SE-Oberfläche sein. Ein original CH-Flightstick in der ersten Revision fliegt hier auch noch rum. Ebenso wie eine Spea V7 mit 2 MB RAM im VL-Bus. Eine Matrox Milliennium II (8 MB GRAM) mitsamt dediziertem 3D-Beschleuniger (Matrox m3D - PowerVR-PCX2-Chip, 4 MB SGRAM) ist auch noch da.

Mein größter Schatz ist aber das Kenwood 72x CD-ROM. Das hat damals echt gerult, auch wenn es nicht alles gelesen hat (vor allem bei Rohlingen war es zickig). Hat noch jemand ein Yamaha CRW-F1-Brenner? Das Teil hat auch gerockt. Ich sag nur Disc-Tatoo. Meiner ist kaum benutzt, ich ahnte es schon...  Wenn ich mich nicht irre hab auch auch noch eines der ersten vierfach-CD-ROMs. War mein ich ein Pioneer. Wenn ich jetzt wühlen gehen wöllte, würde mir noch mehr in die Hände fallen.

Ich kann nur jedem raten nicht alles an Hardware bei Ebay zu verschachern. Wer sich mit der Sache beschäftigt weiß ja, was zu einer Rarität werden könnte. Um so mehr freut man sich nach Jahren, wenn man davon erzählen kann.

Wenn ich mal Zeit hab stell ich ein paar Pix von dem ganzen Geraffel online. Lungert alles im Hardware-Keller rum und oxidiert vor sich hin.


----------



## Don_Dan (7. September 2007)

Hm, bei mir liegt so einiges an Sockel 7 Zeug rum. Unter anderem ein Board von ECS Elitegroup, dann noch etwa 7 oder 8 CPU ( Intel und AMD, alles gemischt ), dazu noch etwa 20 ram sticks verschiedener Kapazitäten und Bauarten ( Edo etc. ). Leider fehlt mir momentan eine passende Festplatte und ein passendes Netzteil, kann also nix testen.

Mein größter Schatz ist aber ein 512 mb stick von Corsair 5400UL den ich von Justin ( JAWS ) aus dem xtremesystems.org forum über ebay bekommen habe. In Originalverpackung. Sieht aus wie neu, ist er eigentlich auch, habe mich noch nicht getraut ihn zu testen... 

Bilder mache ich aber jetzt keine mehr, ist schon so spät, werden aber ganz sicher noch demnächst nachgeliefert!


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2007)

Compaq Triflex!

*128bit Speicherinterface*, no Joke...

Und noch etwas besonderes, non x86


----------



## Kovsk (9. September 2007)

So hir dann mal das pic von der Kyro II, sry für di schelchte quali, ahhte nur mein Handy mit, sonst wäre das pic besser.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (9. September 2007)

hab hier noch nen intel pentium i200 
gilt der schon als "besondere Hardware"?


Sorry Bild ist ein bisschen unscharf  :o


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. September 2007)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Gelten, nen Pentium MMX 200(der noch geht) und ne Kyro II(kaputt) auch als besondere Hardware?
> Bilder liefere ich nach.



glaube nicht - kyroII und p233mmx (beide funktionierend) habe ich jedenfalls auch im angebot, dazu rivaTNT, TNT2 m64, gf2gts und ne rage2.
die ist für sich was besonderes, da es vermutlich die einzige ihrer serie sein dürfte, die von sich behaupten kann, im 1.halbjahr 2006 die meistgenutzte karte im hauptrechner eines pc-spielers gewesen zu sein (der qualität nvidias sei dank)
an altem schrott/meilenstein fliegt hier auch noch ne soundblaster16 und n 1ghz athlon rum, dazu ein i440BX bord (mit PII 350 und besagter TNT1), dass sich noch immer regelmäßiger nutzung erfreut.
schon exotischer: ein pentium 1 bord im atx format mit sd-ram.

für erwähnenswert halte ich aber eher noch n paar komponenten meines hauptsystems:
-produktionsnummer 001 des watercool 7800gs kühlers
-ein engelking u1 (DIE legende unter den silent netzteilen)
-ein gallatin (thx@thilo&chris), also die erste und einzig wahre extrem-edition von intel (zusätzlich der traum aller so478 besitzer und damit eine der wertstabilsten cpus überhaupt). seinerzeit ein komplett eigener chip, nicht einfach nur ein freier multiplikator.
als ergebniss hatte der kern schon vor fast 4jahren die cache konfiguration (512kb+2mb), die amd übermorgen mit großem tamtam vorstellen wird


----------



## Marc W. (11. September 2007)

Meine besondere Hardware umfasst 3 Teile:

- Voodoo 5 AGP in OVP incl. original CD 
- Voodoo 3 AGP in OVP incl. original CD 
- Tuniq Tower 120 

Zum Tuniq Tower muss ich sagen, dass sich in diesem Forum herausgestellt, dass es sich hierbei um einen der besten Luftkühler handelt und dieser in Deutschland nicht mehr erhältlich ist.


----------



## Mystik (11. September 2007)

Ich habe noch ein altes Serverboard mit nem Pentium Pro 200Mhz und über 128MB ECC EDO-RAM 

Ne Vodoo2 und ne Matrox Millenium G200 hab ich auch noch rumfliegen..


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. September 2007)

Hab auch noch was Geniales... Das weltbeste Gamepad aller Zeiten: das Gravis PC Gamepad. Vier Knöpfe. Ein selbst gedrehter Stick. Leider Midi-Anschluss - also ein Museumsstück. Sogar originalverpackt.


----------



## McZonk (11. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hab auch noch was Geniales... Das weltbeste Gamepad aller Zeiten: das Gravis PC Gamepad. Vier Knöpfe. Ein selbst gedrehter Stick. Leider Midi-Anschluss - also ein Museumsstück. Sogar originalverpackt.



Bild, Bild, Bild! Auch wenn es mir auf Anhieb jetzt nichts sagt. Aber Bilder sagen ja bekanntlich mehr als Worte


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. September 2007)

Hier ist das Teil... Pic ist gegoogelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2007)

Falls jemand fragt, wofür die Schalter sind:
Der eine ist für Linkshänder, der andere für Dauerfeuer.

Das Teil ist wirklich richtig geil gewesen, hatte es auch, mit der passenden Soundkarte (Gravis Ultrasound Max, das geilste wo gab, damals! zumindest wenns unterstützt wurd)


Schaut übrigens so aus und hatte den wirklich besten Midi Sound, den ich je gehört hab...

dit:
Und der Nachfolger hatte sogar einen AMD Soundprozessor!!


----------



## Hardware-Guru (13. September 2007)

@ Thilo: Naja, Museumsstück ist ein bisschen hart. Ich benutz meinen CH-Flightsick auch noch am Midi-Port. Die Audigy 2 ZS hat um Glück einen. Auch mein MS Sidewinder-Pad wird noch ab und zu rausgekramt, wenn ich ein digitales Pad brauche. Das hat auch Midi-Anschluss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2007)

_edit_:
sidewinder mit sidewinder freestyle verwechselt.


----------



## INU.ID (15. September 2007)

IBM 4954 mit IBM 4963 Festplatte und 2 Monitoren, Druckern, "Modems" usw.

Technische Daten des 4954:

Computer Serie/1-4954

Gebaut: 1982.03  
Register: Bit 16  
Hauptspeicher RAM: KB 256,00  
Max. RAM: KB 256,00  
Auflösung: Text 80 x 24  
Betriebssystem: RPS, EDX  
Laufwerk: FDD (8")
Programmiersprachen: Fortran IV

Der Computer wiegt ca. 50KG und ist ungefähr 50x50x80cm  (BxHxT) groß.
Die Festplatte ist genau so groß und wiegt ca. 20KG mehr. Die gesamte Anlage dürfte ein Gewicht von ca. 150KG haben. Der Neupreis lag in 1982 bei ca. 220.000. Bilder kann ich im Moment nicht machen da die Anlage verbaut ist. Da ich in der nächsten Zeit die Festplatte (die Platter sehen übrigens aus wie Schallplatten und werden noch mit Riemen angetrieben) für Fotos öffnen muß werde ich sie aber nachreichen.

Dann hab ich u.a. noch einen NCR von 1984 (Computer, Monitor und 2 x 5,25" Disk-LW in einem Gehäuse) mit externer 10MB Festplatte (welche ca. 20KG wiegt). NP dürfte damals so an die 20.000 gewesen sein.

Alle Geräte funktionieren bis heute einwandfrei, lediglich die 8" Disketten sind quasi zu 100% ausgefallen. (bzw. auseinander gefallen*g*)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hier ist das Teil... Pic ist gegoogelt
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=678&stc=1&d=1189533869



Ach was. Das hier rockt die Hütte noch viel mehr! (Vor allem, da ich noch eines davon habe)


----------



## TALON-ONE (18. September 2007)

Hab auch noch ein paar alte "Teile" rumliegen, darunter:
Diamond (ich glaube:Viper) VL-Bus Graka und ne ziemlich alte 75 MB Festplatte im 5  1/4" Format aus meinem Atari Mega ST. Die Platte hat damals über 700 DM gekostet. Alter Schalter, was´n mords Koffer


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. September 2007)

Hab beim Stöbern doch noch was eher seltenes gefunden. Eine Chromatic Research mPACT!

Wer genau hinsieht, erkennt, dass das Ding bereits RAMBUS einsetzt. Audio ist auch mit auf der Karte.


----------



## jign (25. September 2007)

Naja ich habe hier noch ne Menge rumfliegen, ist aber zum größten Teil mehr mainstream selten aka Voodoo Karten und son kram, ist halt Ansichtssache ob es was besonderes ist. Aber mit das seltenste ist wohl eine tseng labs 4000EX, habe sogar noch die original Treiber Diskette.


----------



## Hitman (2. Oktober 2007)

Hab einen vergoldeten CPU Wasserkühler.
Den gabs damals bei Cape (der Hersteller existiert nicht mehr).
War auf ca. 50 Stk. limitiert, sitzt momentan noch auf meinem 4400+.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte noch eine 500MB Seagate Festplatte im Angebot die auch noch voll Funktionsfähig ist


----------



## darksplinter (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab hier noch ähäm...weiß nich was das ist aber sieht speciak aus^^


----------



## tj3011 (18. Oktober 2007)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch ähäm...weiß nich was das ist aber sieht speciak aus^^




hehe das genau das "ding" habe ich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen weiß auch net so ganz was das sein soll glaube aber so ne multimedia karte Netzwerk TV und noch was in einem


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Oktober 2007)

Das ist ne Netzwerkkarte. Den Anschluss links kennt ihr ja alle, rechts ist BNC (ne sehr alte Kabelart, 10MBIT/s max, PCs werden in Reihe per T-Stck angeschlossen, an den Endern der Kette stecken dann Terminatoren). Was der 15pol in der Mitte sein soll, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2007)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch ähäm...weiß nich was das ist aber sieht speciak aus^^



Müsst 'ne 905 sein, die PCI Version der 509...
In der ISA Version hab ich davon 2 Stück gehabt...


Marbus16 schrieb:


> Was der 15pol in der Mitte sein soll, weiß ich nicht...


Ich aber 
Das ist ein Anschluss fürs sog. 'Thick Ethernet', 10Base5 oder wie es sonst noch so heißt.
Das 'lustige' dabei ist, das die Karten nicht direkt am LAN hängen, unter anderem...

Der Anschluss ist ein sog. AUI Connector.


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Oktober 2007)

Aua, nicht noch mehr Netzwerk-Anschlüsse - hatte heute genug mit LWL-Leitungen und deren 8 Anschlusstypen zu tun 

"Habe gehabt" Haben tust du die ISA-Karten nicht mehr?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2007)

Keine Ahnung, glaub ich hab noch eine davon und 'ne SMC Combo Karte...


----------



## exa (24. November 2007)

also ich hab hier noch ne uralte ibm tasta rumfliegen mit nem großen ps2 stecker^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2007)

du meinst dem DIN Stecker?


----------



## Düsi 800 (27. November 2007)

exa schrieb:


> also ich hab hier noch ne uralte ibm tasta rumfliegen mit nem großen ps2 stecker^^



Hab ich auch noch!!! Ausserdem noch ein Infrarot-Sender um ein Lego Roboter zu programmieren


----------



## hansi152 (27. November 2007)

puuuhhh....
mein 17"-CRT-Moni wird schön langsam besonders
in den Weihnachtsferien mach ich mir *DAS*
Das ist dann besonders


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2007)

Ein paar nicht ganz so häufig anzutreffende Komponenten


----------



## Legume (20. Dezember 2007)

Zählen 
ein IBM 6x86 P166+,AMD-K6-2/350aFQ,ein IntelPentium aus dem Jahr 1995,ein Server Mainboard von Aopen mit 2 Sockel370 Cpu´s 2x1 Ghz,

eine 100 MB Festplatte.

http://www.memoryten.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/AJQ.jpg sollche arbeitsspeicher ka wie die heißen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2007)

Benutze bitte nur eigene Bilder und verlinke keine Fremden -> Copyright beachten (nur zur Sicherheit)...


----------



## Legume (20. Dezember 2007)

Jo danke für den Tipp.Musste aber dieses mal schnell gehen und meine Dicicam ist grad Richtung Frankfurt unterwegs und so kann ich nur im Laufe der Woche die Bilder Nachreichen. @Stefan Payne weißt du reinzufällig wie die Bezeichnung für diesen Speicher lautet


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2007)

Die Bauform heißt PS/2 SIMM, die Chips dadrauf sind entweder FPM-DRAM oder EDO-DRAM, sehr selten auch Burst-EDO-DRAM.

Ist früher Standard gewesen, bevors von SDR-SDRAM abgelöst wurde.


----------



## Legume (21. Dezember 2007)

Gut zu wissen.


----------



## kmf (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe in meiner Hardwarevitrine an alter Hardware neben meinen beiden Schätzchen den Diamond Monster 3D II noch einen funktionsfähigen 1000er AMD Slot A-Prozessor mit Originalrechnung von damals über knapp 2500 DM. 

Muss mir unbedingt mal dazu ein Slot A-Board besorgen, denn das Abit K7-100 hat dicke Kondensatoren. Läuft zwar noch, fragt sich aber, wie lange?


----------



## Legume (21. Dezember 2007)

Nach längerem Suchen hab ich noch einen:

Pentium® OverDrive Processor/PODP5V133/Socket 4/Voltage 5 /  																Upgrades 60/66MHz Pentium® processor-based systems to 120/133MHz
aus dem Jahr 93.Hab leider kein Mainboard dafür.


----------



## sigah (1. August 2016)

Warum auch immer mir dieser Uralt-Thread vorgeschlagen wurde. Ich erwecke in mal kurz von den Toten, um ihn direkt wieder zu verbuddeln.

Novint Falcon, OVZ NIA, Sentry Game Eye Tracker, ...

Weiss selbst gar nicht warum ich mir immer son sinnlosen Scheiss kaufe.^^


----------



## Newbee (5. September 2016)

Hab bei meinen Eltern noch nen Robotron CM 1910 rumliegen der voll funktionsfähig ist. DOS und mehrere Spiele
Wie Frogger, Sokoban, Flyee und Tetris! 😀


----------



## strauchdieb89 (13. September 2016)

Quantum3D Obsidian2 S-12 AGP gepaart mit einem Pentium II 450Mhz.


----------



## aloha84 (13. September 2016)

Eine "Intel Pong Konsole" aus den 70er Jahren.


----------



## Brunftzeit (19. September 2016)

Auf Lager hab ich noch Atari ST, Amiga 500 (mit Bildschirm), C64 und C16.

War eigentlich geplant das ich die mal sauber putze, auf ein Brett schnalle mit Infos dazu und diese dann jeweils links und rechts im Flur an der Wand anbringe.

Meine Frau hat da aber leider noch immer Einwände dagegen. Naja, demnächst wird der Flur neu gemacht, vielleicht ja dann...

Eine Voodoo 5 5500 fliegt hier auch noch rum. Müsste noch auf dem Dachboden in einem Athlon XP System stecken.



Tastatur mit DIN Stecker hab ich auch noch im Einsatz. So eine G80 hält halt ein paar Jahre und Adapter auf PS/2 gibts ja. G80 2100 um genau zu sein, Bild davon ist noch im Album.


----------



## -xeno- (19. September 2016)

Hab noch 2x WD Raptor mit 74GB mit 10.000 RPM  in der Schublade. Damals im Raid 0. Das ging ab


----------



## harley765 (19. September 2016)

Bei mir liegt noch eine HD rum.

SCSI II Segate ST41200N 94601-12G

Das Ding tut noch. Aber ist gross wie ein itx Gehäuse, hat ca 15Min bis sie angelaufen ist und saugt Strom das es im Quartier dunkel wird.. Und das bei sagenhaften 12GB Speicher..


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. September 2016)

-xeno- schrieb:


> Hab noch 2x WD Raptor mit 74GB mit 10.000 RPM  in der Schublade. Damals im Raid 0. Das ging ab



Ein 1TB Raptor ist bei mir noch im Dienst (allerdings nicht als Systemplatte, sondern lediglich als Datengrab für die ganzen Spiele). Die geht trotzdem noch ganz gut ab  

Das älteste was bei mir rum steht, ist ein alter Schneider 1512 PC von 1987. Grundsätzlich würde der sogar noch funktionieren (er bootet noch), nur ist die Festplatte nach all den Jahren nicht mehr lesbar und einen Ersatz für das olle Teil hab ich noch nicht gefunden - ich kenne mich mit Hardware aus der Steinzeit auch nicht so gut aus


----------

